# Merited Grace



## Bernard_Marx (Jul 18, 2005)

The other day I went to church and the preacher there said that we merited grace on the basis of Jas. 4:6 and 1 Pe. 5:5. I asked him what grace is and he said "Grace is God helping us to accomplish his will for our lives." This problem is so big I have no idea how to handle it. How should I go about speaking to this guy?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 18, 2005)

This sounds like Keswick, sort of. They change the definition of grace if you give 'em enough rope, I've heard them do it. Ask him if this definition of grace applies to salvation, then you'll know if he's a complete heretic or just a befuddled Christian.

It sounds like the issue for him is how we become better people. Christianity is not about that, it's about God's glory and mercy to the undeserving, who, in the process, do become better people. Okay, I'm preaching to the choir, and I ain't supposed to be preaching anyway. Sorry!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 19, 2005)

> Grace is God helping us to accomplish his will for our lives



I partially agree with this guy. Grace is more than unmerited favor although it is always unmerited. 

In the old strongs greek a partial definition is ....5485
the divine influence upon the heart, and its reflection in the life.

Webster's New World Dictionary of the American Language
Grace; (10) Theol. a) the unmerited love and favor of God toward man. b) Divine influence actin in man to make him pure and morally strong. c) the condition of a person thus influenced d) Special virtue given to a person by God.

Harpers Bible Dictionary
grace; The English translation of a Greek word meaning concretely, "that wihch brings delight, joy , happiness, or good fortune." Grace in classical Greek applied to art, persons, speech, or athletics, as well as to good fortune, kindness and power bestowed by the gods upon divine men, moving them to miraculous deeds.

Webste's 1828
grace 3) Favorable influence of God; divine influence or the influence of the spirit, in renewing the heart and restraining from sin 6) Virtuous or religious affection or disposition, as a liberal disposition, faith, meekness, humility, patience (proceeding from divine influence).

Examine a few scriptures will also tell you more about grace.

2 Corinthians 12:9 And He said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. 

Grace and power are synonomous here in 2Cor.

(Tit 2:11-12) For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

In Titus Grace teaches.

In short Grace can be monergistic or synergistic. In regard to regeneration it is monergistic. In reguard to the supernatural gifts it is probably monergistic. In relation to the Spirit influencing us to work out our salvaion it is synergistic.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 19, 2005)

Let me make it clear as mud.

We enter into the faith by grace.

For by grace are you saved... and not by works. Ephesians 2:8,9

Romans 5:1
Therefore having been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ: (By this statement we know that this is written to saved or regenerate people) This is not earned.
Romans 5:2
By whom also we have access by faith into this grace wherein we stand, and rejoice in hope of the glory of God.

In James 4:6 God gives grace to the humble, but it is not earned. We are to walk in faith and obedience to acquire more grace (spiritual enablement/power) so that we can commune better with God and do His will. If we love, obey, and commune with God, He will give us more liberty and power like a parent gives more freedom and authority to good and obedient children they trust. If we don't obey God and love Him we will be chastised by Him and disqualify ourselves from the liberties and benefits of being close to Him.

Don't look at it as earned grace. Look at it as privileges not earned. That is grace....unmerited. He doesn't owe it but He is willing to give it if we receive it correctly.

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Jul 19, 2005)

in my opinion;

If I am what I am by the grace of God, then my works of any type of merit can never precede any grace. If i have done anything "good" or made any progress in "God's will for my life" i would attribute it all to grace, and not 1/2 a percent to myself. 

By God's grace i breathe each breath, much less live a Christian life day by day. Luke 17:10.

Without grace, I'm my own biggest hindrance to doing anything according to the will of God.

Just adding my  to the mud 

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by JKLeoPCA]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 19, 2005)

"The only thing I have contributed to my salvation was my sin."
I think that is a Luther quote.

"Nothing in my hand I bring, simply to the cross I cling."
Augustus Toplady

"If I own one brick in the wall of my salvation I am not saved."
or something like that. 

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------

